# Computer-Aufklärung



## LuigiHallodri (25 Juli 2012)

Für alle, die es noch nicht wissen. So werden Computer gemacht: 



​


----------



## stuftuf (26 Juli 2012)

genial!!!!!


----------



## syd67 (29 Juli 2012)

danke fuer die aufklaerung:thx:


----------

